# New erude e-tec 25hp/30hp



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried on of these new engines or heard of any reviews.

Looking to re-power a skiff.


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 16' skiff an i love my 25hp suzuki. a buddy of mine has 21' skiff 125hp suzuki andloves it.:fishing:


----------

